# Camery Ad stuck on left side of screen???



## shaggy314 (Feb 18, 2007)

While watching a delayed viewing of the Mentalist today an ad popped out from the left side of the screen for the new Camery, did i want to know more? [Flashback to Starship Troopers] It had two buttons (circle icon for recall & another one I can't remember), neither worked to dismiss or expand on.

It wouldn't go away after the show came back on, nor after I backed out to the menu. I had to press the Tivo button to get to a non-preview screen, going back it was gone.

Anyone know what this new ad screen from the left side is?
My vote:
:down::down::down:


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

What sort of television do you have? David Chartier noticed something similar which he attributed to his Samsung "smart" TV.

http://blog.davidchartier.com/post/108481603976/no-samsung-first-you-forced-ads-on-top-of-my


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Did you try the original tv remote? It is doubtful that the TiVo remote would work as they haven't used ads like this.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

davezatz said:


> What sort of television do you have? David Chartier noticed something similar which he attributed to his Samsung "smart" TV.
> 
> http://blog.davidchartier.com/post/108481603976/no-samsung-first-you-forced-ads-on-top-of-my


I've a Samsung "SMART" TV and I just got a Dunkin Donuts "left side" AD. This is the first occasion and it was maybe 15 minutes after "start up". I use the "SMART" features very seldom and I don't let it do "firmware" updates automatically so I don't know just what's up with it. It is a wired connection and I expect it's maybe something that can be "forced".

I don't know how long it was present. It wasn't there when I left the room for a coffee refill BUT it was there when I walked back in. It disappeared before I could put my hands on the remote.

This was while watching "LIVE TV".

How to "turn off"? I don't know but will be checking.

Here's a Boston Globe comment regarding mine:

http://www.bostonglobe.com/business...ome-smarttv/gzWRjOVv1t4gHjmwIuA6PP/story.html


----------



## wickerbill (Apr 4, 2002)

Wow, I'm going to buy a new TV in the next few weeks. No way I'll be buying a Samsung now. It's crazy that they think consumers are OK with crap like this, especially on something as expensive as these smart TV's are.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I bought a Samsung TV on black Friday. My wife and I opted for the "dumb" version, since it was $20 cheaper and we have a TiVo anyway. Now I'm glad we decided not to get the "smart" version. Also, the "dumb" TV still has a USB port and allows us to play .mkv and .mp4 files from a USB stick, which is the only thing the TiVo can't do.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

I found in the MENU > SMART FEATURES > APPS SETTINGS > SyncPlus and there was quite a list of these ads that mentioned had likely displayed on my display but today was my first "sighting". Some were dated back into July '14. Oddly enough I had the SynPlus "TURNED OFF" so I've no idea. There's mention of SHOP TV in the sub-screen in that MENU ITEM. My "firmware" is right where I expected it to be so I've no idea what to think. A glitch? 

I didn't buy my Plasma for the SmartFeatures but to get the screen filters that I wanted I had to buy the PN64F8500. I've no regrets, I've had plasma displays for years but there is no production any longer. What next? I've no idea and I'm not looking forward to another buy.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I have a Samusung "smart " TV. I have not seen the ads, but I do constantly get a popup in the middle of the screen saying SmartHub has been updated. With an OK button that can only be dismissed using the original remote. It's supper annoying and only started happening in the last 8 months or so. (I've had the TV for over 2 years) I've scoured the menus and can not see a way to turn off the alerts or the automatic updates. I rarely use the smart functions anymore since TiVo has most of the apps I use now, so it's become more of an annoyance then a feature.


----------



## wickerbill (Apr 4, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> I have a Samusung "smart " TV. I have not see the ads, but I do constantly get a popup in the middle of the screen saying SmartHub has been updated. With an OK button that can only be dismissed using the original remote. It's supper annoying and only started happening in the last 8 months or so. (I've had the TV for over 2 years) I've scoured the menus and can not see a way to turn off the alerts or the automatic updates. I rarely use the smart functions anymore since TiVo has most of the apps I use now, so it's become more of an annoyance then a feature.


If you never use the apps you could probably get rid of the notifications by disconnecting the TV from the internet. That assumes Samsung isn't truly evil and then starts alerting you to connect your TV to the internet.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I do occasionally use the HBOGo app. If TiVo were to add that then I could disconnect the ethernet and be done with it.


----------



## shaggy314 (Feb 18, 2007)

Ok, yup. WVZR1 nailed it. It some stupid Samsung 'SmartApp' crap. Doesn't seem to be a way to delete or otherwise remove the content. I OTHERWISE like the Tv.

Shame, I wasn't in the market for a car so that I could tell Toyota that this completely turned me off their brand...

I take back all the bad thoughts I had. I had gotten the TV and the Roamio at the same time. I'm going to go hug my series 3.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

shaggy314 said:


> Ok, yup. WVZR1 nailed it. It some stupid Samsung 'SmartApp' crap. Doesn't seem to be a way to delete or otherwise remove the content. I OTHERWISE like the Tv.


Did you create a Samsung account and register the TV?

I have not seen this on my 2013 Samsung Smart TV, but I did not create a Samsung account either.

EDIT: The SyncPlus App was not installed on my TV.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

CoxInPHX said:


> Did you create a Samsung account and register the TV?
> 
> I have not seen this on my 2013 Samsung Smart TV, but I did not create a Samsung account either.
> 
> EDIT: The SyncPlus App was not installed on my TV.


Registering the Samsung product in '13 for most of the year (maybe actually the entire) got the "purchaser" a 6 month warranty extension at "no charge". It was a "no brainer" choice if you were purchasing a higher ended product.

I've no idea if the SyncPlus was in the original menu or not. I've researched it no further either. I've not seen it since my original "sighting" which was coincidentally the day after the OP's original post.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That has got to be one of the shadiest things I've ever seen. I can't imagine that anyone who paid $1K+ for a TV is going to be happy out the TV maker sticking an add on their screen overlapping what they're trying to watch. I'm betting there is huge backlash from this and that "feature" never gets used again.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Dan203 said:


> That has got to be one of the shadiest things I've ever seen. I can't imagine that anyone who paid $1K+ for a TV is going to be happy out the TV maker sticking an add on their screen overlapping what they're trying to watch. I'm betting there is huge backlash from this and that "feature" never gets used again.


I've only ever seen it the "one time" and coincidently maybe I've only seen it mentioned a few other times and all within a couple days of the OP's original post. It seems to be tied to some Yahoo app also that I don't use either but others have mentioned Yahoo when they mention the ad. A person can maybe activate it and it becomes a "regular" visitor.

Once I poked around in the menu I saw several references to it and all had time stamps that were at very odd hours. I never saw any of them so I've no idea but I just assumed a "glitch" of some sort and haven't paid any further attention to it. My Samsung is still hard-wired with updates turned off but I believe that's only related to equipment firmware. I don't believe the apps updates unless you actually initiate an app and then they update. I don't use them so I pay no attention. My camera is also tucked away and doesn't "pop up". Now if that started to go into an auto mode I'd have a good bit to say.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

If I had a TV popping up ads, I think I'd move to a high rise apartment just so I could hurl it out the window . It is good to know I should watch out for this feature the next time I need a new TV.


----------

